# RTA Map Center -- Support >  help the newby!!!

## dguravage

I have done a custom map but forgot to name it and now I cannot get any print

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Not really sure what you've done at this point.

Start here by reading the posts about creating maps!

When making a custom map, you add and/or create Custom Places and then create a Route. All of your custom places are saved on the left-hand side under "My Custom Places"

The Route is saved with a name (and you'll see it on the left-hand side of your page under "My Routes" 

The Map is saved (by naming it) and then it is found under "My Maps"

If you've closed the window, you can recreate the Map by clicking on My Routes or My Custom Places.

Once you've saved your map, you can then print it.

More Directions here.

I'll be out of the office for a couple of hours -- but back soon.

----------


## tevaggelou

Well You're Here Right Now!!

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

I actually rarely log-off and so sometimes it appears that I'm online and looking at the forum, but sometimes I'm not even in the same time-zone.  And as it turns out, I'm not able to look at this right now.  So, I'll log-off to prevent more confusion.

Mark

----------

